# F7 ABA



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I need more power and sound for my outdoor Christmas railway. 

I have an LGB F7 AB Clear and would like to add a non decoder LGB F7A in reverse.


Can I just add cables and go? I am currently utilizing a reversing shuttle for back and forth operation.


Thanks in advance. Alan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

2 options here. 

Add the second A unit and set the B unit to have sound in both A's only. you need a set of F7 cables (one 2 wire for power, one 4 wire for sound muxing) 

On my B unit, I added a power truck. 
I run a ABA setup with my B having one power truck. So, that is 5 motors to haul my cars. 

You could take any non MTS A unit and convert the B unit trucks to power, and then sell the A as a dummy unit


----------

